# un consiglio per gentoo e athlon64

## Atomikramp

lo so che la domanda potrà sembrarvi stupida ma....

si nota un netto cambiamento tra una gentoo a 32 bit e una gentoo a 64?

e soprattutto.... esiste una procedura particolare per installare gentoo compilandola per athlon64???

ho qui il mio nuovo bolide

asus a8n-SLI delux NF4

athlon 64 3000+ 939

nvidia 6600GT

e volevo provare un po' come se la cavava il pinguinozzo a lavorare con i 64 bit....

e altra cosa

sapete se per giochi come quake3 esistono binari linux a 64bit??

so che per unreal tournament 2004 esiste il binario a 64.... ero curioso di provarlo.... qualcuno l'ha fatto? e eventualmente cosa ne pensa..

premetto che è un PC che uso prevalentemente per giocare.

----------

## oRDeX

Io ho installato Gentoo su una macchina test a scuola ed era una skeggia, davvero velocità assurda (devo però dire che avevo dischi uscsi160).

Per quanto riguarda l'installazone, scaricati il liveCD pewr amd64 che contiene anche i vari stage precompilati per tale archgitettura, poi ho letto alcune cose per la CHOST. Lui te ne da una di default (non ricordo di preciso quale), però ho letto che per avere un sistema nativo a 64 bit è necessario sostituirla con k8. Io non ci ho provato perchè l'ho letto troppo tardi.

Poi per i binari è probabile che vengano usati li stessi a 32bit ma con il software di emulazione.

Quando ho installato OO-bin portage mi ha emerso l'emul-x86 (o una cosa del genere) per farli andare.

Prova a dare un "emerge -pv quake3" e vedi ke dice..se porta masked temo che dovrai rinunciarci

----------

## federico

Non vorrei dire una scemenza ma ho visto mio fratello giocare sul suo amd64 a giochi tra cui quake, percui presumo funzioni a anche sui processori 64 bit. Per il resto.. si, la differenza e' netta.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Atomikramp wrote:*   

> si nota un netto cambiamento tra una gentoo a 32 bit e una gentoo a 64?

 

Se hai più di 4 giga di ram la risposta è si, altrimenti temo proprio di no.... magari noterai un cambiamento passando dal tuo vecchio processore a quello nuovo (che con ogni probabilità ha una ferequenza di clock più elevata), ma i 64 bit servono solo per allocare più ram, il vantaggio prestazionale è minimo

 *Quote:*   

> e soprattutto.... esiste una procedura particolare per installare gentoo compilandola per athlon64???

 

esiste il livecd per amd64 e pure una guida gentoo apposta per amd64... ti basta?

 *Quote:*   

> sapete se per giochi come quake3 esistono binari linux a 64bit??

 

http://packages.gentoo.org/

qua puoi vedere se il programma che cerchi c'è per architettura amd64...

----------

## GianX

Io la differenza piu' lampante l'ho vista nella velocita' di compilazione per il resto non  ho ancora testato a fondo  :Smile: 

----------

## lopio

[quote="Cazzantonio"] *Atomikramp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se hai più di 4 giga di ram la risposta è si, altrimenti temo proprio di no.... magari noterai un cambiamento passando dal tuo vecchio processore a quello nuovo (che con ogni probabilità ha una ferequenza di clock più elevata), ma i 64 bit servono solo per allocare più ram, il vantaggio prestazionale è minimo
> 
> 

 

concordo anche io!!La maggior velocita' e' data dal processore in se' che e' molto valido cosa che puoi notare  in compilazione per esempio....

Per il resto solo mysql che sembra ottimizzato per il 64 bit ha dato prestazioni + elevate  non giustificabili solo dal nuovo processore...

----------

## AlterX

Mah in genere non è il sistema operativo che fa la GRANDE differenza, 

quanto il tipo di computer...

un athlon a 64bit sicuramente andrà meglio di uno a 32bit soprattutto perchè

nelle implementazioni di AMD64 sono cambiate delle architetture (infatti non si ha più

il famoso FSB ecc...) i registri sono di più, ecc...

Ovviamente un sistema Linux (sia a 32 che 64) gestisce moolto meglio le risorse di altri

sistemi operativi (mi sono tenuto vago, ma tutti sappiamo a quale mi riferisco  :Laughing:  ).

----------

## federico

 *lopio wrote:*   

> Per il resto solo mysql che sembra ottimizzato per il 64 bit ha dato prestazioni + elevate  non giustificabili solo dal nuovo processore...

 

Scusate ma e' ovvio che tutte le applicazioni a 64 bit avranno prestazioni + elevate, che e' sta roba del processorea 64 bit che serve solo ad allocare ram !? Se un'applicativo e' scritto per un processore a 64bit, ram o non ram dovrebbe essere + spedito di uno a 32.

----------

## oRDeX

Eh si.

Immaginate alle operazioni in codice macchina che possono essere fatte elementarmente piuttosto che attraverso 4 o 5 operazioni semplici.

Naturalmente bisognerà aspettare ancora un pò affinchè tutti i sw vengano "migliorati" per questo scopo. (IMHO)

----------

## AlterX

[quote="lopio"] *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Atomikramp wrote:*   
> 
> Se hai più di 4 giga di ram la risposta è si, altrimenti temo proprio di no.... magari noterai un cambiamento passando dal tuo vecchio processore a quello nuovo (che con ogni probabilità ha una ferequenza di clock più elevata), ma i 64 bit servono solo per allocare più ram, il vantaggio prestazionale è minimo
> 
>  
> ...

 

Non è molto vero questo!

L'AMD64bit ha, mi pare 8 registri in più rispetto al 32bit, quindi più velocità (non solo per la compilazione) per

tutte le operazioni normali di elaborazione. Inoltre usa la teconologia HyperTransport, che spinge il flusso di 

dati in ordine di 4 o 5 volte superiore a quello di una architettura a 32bit (non ricordo quanto,

ma mi pare 40 o 50MB al sec).

Il mio AMD64 era una scheggia...aveva i dischi SATA e che ci crediate o no, per installare tutta la gento (incluso la

grafica) ci metteva 8 ore!!!

Sul portatile, vero che l'hard disk è lentuccio (4200rpm), ma un P4HT a 3.4Ghz con cache L2 da 1mb e FSB a 800Mhz,

con 1Gb di RAM (anche l'amd aveva tanto di ram), ci ha messo quasi il doppio!!!

----------

## lopio

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Eh si.
> 
> Immaginate alle operazioni in codice macchina che possono essere fatte elementarmente piuttosto che attraverso 4 o 5 operazioni semplici.
> 
> Naturalmente bisognerà aspettare ancora un pò affinchè tutti i sw vengano "migliorati" per questo scopo. (IMHO)

 

e' qui che sta il punto ...credo che il processo sia ancora abbastanza lento.........

----------

## thewally

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è molto vero questo!
> 
> L'AMD64bit ha, mi pare 8 registri in più rispetto al 32bit, quindi più velocità (non solo per la compilazione) per
> ...

 

Dici sul serio?

Per curiosità che WM compilavi?

Non so se con KDE si riesca a fare tutto in 8 ore  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lopio

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è molto vero questo!
> 
> L'AMD64bit ha, mi pare 8 registri in più rispetto al 32bit, quindi più velocità (non solo per la compilazione) per
> ...

 

scusa mi hai quotato ma poi hai detto le stesse cose cioe' che e' il processore in se' piu+ veloce (32 tra  GPR e FP)...

I veri  benchmark andrebbero fatti tra sistema a 32 bit e sistema a 64bit con stessa macchina e probabilmente ci si accorgerebbe che i maggiori beneficiari a livello di efficienza  e velocita'  sarebbero le applicazioni grafiche (per accuratezza di calcolo) e quelle applicazioni che sono nate per macchine a 64 bit (mysql in primis e probabilmente mplayer)

Le altre, la maggior parte, sono nate per 32 bit e quindi compilarle a 64 non porta vantaggi prestazionali.Tutto imho ...

La cosa positiva e' che il trend potrebbe radicalmente cambiare  :Wink:  con l'affermarsi della nuova architettura

----------

## SilverXXX

Il semplice passagio a 64 bit non porta vantaggi prestazionali (il g5 è così per capirci), l'amd64 a 64 bit va un pò di più perchè cambia architettura, passando da x86 a x86_64

----------

## lavish

Quoto lopio. Passare da 32bit a 64bit comporta generalmente un live aumento prestazionale (ma anche un degrado per certi sw) dovuto alla bontà della nuova CPU e un notevole incremento della dimensione dei binari  :Wink: 

Aspettiamo software ottimizzato per i 64bit e poi ne riparliamo  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> un athlon a 64bit sicuramente andrà meglio di uno a 32bit soprattutto perchè
> 
> nelle implementazioni di AMD64 sono cambiate delle architetture (infatti non si ha più
> 
> il famoso FSB ecc...) i registri sono di più, ecc...

 

questo non è per niente vero.

nell'ipotesi (assurda) di avere due macchine identiche: una a 32 e una a 64 bit, quella a 64 bit dovrebbe trattare dati e istruzioni più lunghe, quindi avrebbe più lavoro, quindi sarebbe più lento.

parli dei registri, ma sei realmente convinto che vengano usati i registri aggiuntivi? allora io faccio una variante del P3 con un registro in più assolutamente inutile e il compilatore lo usa automaticamente?

mi spiace, ma qui ci si sta abbandonando ai luoghi comuni.

i dati tecnici sono una cosa; le voci che si sentono dal salumiere sono un'altra...

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Il mio AMD64 era una scheggia...aveva i dischi SATA e che ci crediate o no, per installare tutta la gento (incluso la
> 
> grafica) ci metteva 8 ore!!!
> 
> Sul portatile, vero che l'hard disk è lentuccio (4200rpm), ma un P4HT a 3.4Ghz con cache L2 da 1mb e FSB a 800Mhz,
> ...

 

mi sembra un modo davvero pessimo di confrontare due macchine

per come la penso io, i processori a 64 bit, al giorno d'oggi, sui desktop, sono sprecati.

come ho accennato sopra, un processore a 64 bit è teoricamente in grado di trattare moli maggiori di dati. in ogni caso è capace di effettuare operazioni più complesse.

io lascerei queste macchine in contesti in cui queste possono essere sfruttate, e per quello che ho visto, stanno bene in workstation di fasia alta e server. la mia personale impressione è che nel desktop siano assolutamente sprecate: non dimentichiamo che in un desktop c'è il pesantissimo collo di bottiglia rappresentato dal disco rigido, e mettere una CPU ultrapotente a lavorare in quelle condizioni vorrebbe dire sacrificarla

----------

## lavish

Concordo con k.gothmog a parte la frase  *Quote:*   

> i dati tecnici sono una cosa; le voci che si sentono dal salumiere sono un'altra... 

  che te la potevi sinceramente risparmiare...

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Concordo con k.gothmog a parte la frase  *Quote:*   i dati tecnici sono una cosa; le voci che si sentono dal salumiere sono un'altra...   che te la potevi sinceramente risparmiare...

 

azz ma che salumerie frequentate?

quando vado in salumeria io al massimo sento parlare

di calcio o gossip vari :asd: altro che Athlon64!!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> te la potevi sinceramente risparmiare...

 

sorry  :Rolling Eyes: 

è la classica frase d'effetto... ma l'importante è comunque l'idea che ci sta sotto: non è giusto prendere dati inesatti e infondati e spacciarli per veri

così penso vada meglio  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Il semplice passagio a 64 bit non porta vantaggi prestazionali (il g5 è così per capirci), l'amd64 a 64 bit va un pò di più perchè cambia architettura, passando da x86 a x86_64

 

adssgdfsds che cosa???????

cioè fammi capire:

vuoi dire che passare ad un power mac g5 da un g4 ad esempio 

non ti da alcun boost-prestazionale o cmq un boost esiguo??

ma scherziamo?

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

i 64bit servono ad indirizzare una maggior quantità di memoria grazie a registri più lunghi e a trattare simultaneamente una maggior mole di dati (il numero di gb allocabili si trova con una banale operazione di calcolo combinatorio)

l'athlon64 tuttavia non ha solo il supporto per i 64bit, integra anche cose interessanti come le SSE2 (quelli più nuovi anche le SSE3 se nno sbaglio), è dotato di un controller per la ram integrato (questo implica diminuzione dei tempi di latenza per l'accesso alla memoria, perchè i dati non passano più dal processore al northbridge e alla ram, ma direttamente dal proc alla ram).

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  quella a 64 bit dovrebbe trattare dati e istruzioni più lunghe, quindi avrebbe più lavoro, quindi sarebbe più lento. 

 

questa è veramente un'affermazione priva di senso: perchè i server allora usano i 64bit? (non per la storia della ram, perchè nel 1992 quando questo tipo di processori è nato praticamente solo i cray avevano quella quantità di ram) mi pare ovvio che un processore a 64bit tratti i dati in maniera totalmente diversa da uno a 32bit, aumentandone le prestazioni.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> parli dei registri, ma sei realmente convinto che vengano usati i registri aggiuntivi? allora io faccio una variante del P3 con un registro in più assolutamente inutile e il compilatore lo usa automaticamente?  

 

gcc 3.4.3 sfrutta tutti i registri degli athlon64, altrimenti si ritorna a dove eravamo prima: perchè si usano i 64bit in sistemi che hanno bisogno di grandi performance?

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> mi spiace, ma qui ci si sta abbandonando ai luoghi comuni.
> 
> i dati tecnici sono una cosa; le voci che si sentono dal salumiere sono un'altra...  

  quoto pienamente  :Smile: 

per concludere: a quake3, america's army, UT2004 etcc ci giochi tranquillamente coi binari a 32bit  :Wink: 

p.s. io sono felice possessore di Athlon64 e ho compilato Gentoo (con xorg, xfce, evolution, gimp, caxxi&mazzi) in 9 ore mi pare... insomma io la differenza la sento, non so con quanti processori athlon64 (athlon64, non processori a 64bit) sei venuto a contatto  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## redmatrix

Che un 64 bit può gestire numeri maggiori di dati è abbastanza vaga come espressione ma fondamentalmente è vera.

Che un 64 bit può accelerare i programmi è un'affermazione non vera ma nemmeno falsa.

In parole desktopiane un 64 bit permette di allocare più ram e permette di calcolare numeri a 64bit più velocemente (sono stato volutamente approssimativo), situazioni queste ben lontane dall'uso comune. Chi di voi ha più di 4 giga di ram? Quanti programmi abbisognano di computazioni a 64 bit e oltre?

Se si esegue il classico "Hello World!", quasi sicuramente le prestazioni di due processori di bittaggio diverso saranno praticamente le stesse, man mano che gli applicativi diventano più complessi, il processore con bittaggio maggiore potrebbe prevalere. Dico potrebbe proprio in virtù del fatto che NON E' DETTO che un programma complesso abbia bisogno di trattare dati a 64 bit, nella maggioranza dei casi un 32 bit è più che sufficiente.

In pratica non abbiamo ancora programmi progettati specificamente per i 64bit, e molti di loro non ne hanno nemmeno bisogno, quindi decidere di installare una gentoo per amd64 anziché una per AthlonXP, per un'illusoria promessa di speed-up, è sbagliato.

Giustamente si potrebbero fare molti altri discorsi in merito alla cpu, come quella dell'FSB cambiato etc, ma se considerate che il kernel puo essere compilato a "64 bit" che le tecnologie che rendono "più veloce" un ath64 su un 32 vengono usate (quasi tutte) anche da SO a 32 bit, concorderete con me che per ora la questione non riguarda il bittaggio dell'SO da usare, nemmeno quello della cpu, ma le caratteristiche (tecnologia aggiuntiva) che rendono una cpu più veloce di un'altra.

Alla domanda: "Perché hai comprato un Athlon64 anziché un AthlonXP?" ho risposto "Perché nei negozi l'AthlonXP non lo vendevano più."

Tutti noi siamo appassionati di informatica, ma la cosa che distingue uno smanettone da un professionista, sta nel capire quali tecnologie/metodi permettono di raggiungere nel migliore dei modi, il risultato prefisso (questo è anche uno dei principi fondamentali di questa scienza). Ora come ora la migliore soluzione è usare ancora software 32bit.

PS: Opinioni strettamente personali

Ciao.

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ti dirò una cosa orribile: il boot di un windows icspì compilato per 32bit è molto più lento di quello a 64... non so se sia dovuto al lavoro sul codice fatto alla M$ o se siano proprio i 64bit a renderlo più veloce, fatto sta che è così...

----------

## SilverXXX

il g5  va di più del g4, ma usare il g5 a 64 bit (anche se non è la stessa cosa che mettere l'athlon in modalità ext) NON va più veloce di un g5 a 32 (escluso particolari programmi che usufruiscono della maggiore precisione)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> è dotato di un controller per la ram integrato (questo implica diminuzione dei tempi di latenza per l'accesso alla memoria, perchè i dati non passano più dal processore al northbridge e alla ram, ma direttamente dal proc alla ram).

 

il controller che citi non è una prerogativa dei processori a 64 bit. è presente in tutti

 *Quote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*    quella a 64 bit dovrebbe trattare dati e istruzioni più lunghe, quindi avrebbe più lavoro, quindi sarebbe più lento.  
> 
> questa è veramente un'affermazione priva di senso: perchè i server allora usano i 64bit? (non per la storia della ram, perchè nel 1992 quando questo tipo di processori è nato praticamente solo i cray avevano quella quantità di ram) mi pare ovvio che un processore a 64bit tratti i dati in maniera totalmente diversa da uno a 32bit, aumentandone le prestazioni.

 

ti stai confondendo: parlando di Cray entri nel campo dei supercomputer. in quel contesto nulla di quello che si dice in questo thread mantiene la sua validità.

in un processore per microcomputer se i registri sono a 64 bit, tale deve essere la lunghezza di quello che le istruzioni ricevono in input. quando l'input è di lunghezza inferiore, allora quello che manca viene colmato con degli zeri.

ogni istruzione, in ogni caso, deve funzionare nello stesso modo. mi spiego con un esempio semplice: la somma preleva il contenuto di die registri, lo somma, e lo mette in un terzo. non pensare che l'avere registri a 64 bit anziché 32 permetta di infilare due valori in un registro solo e di fare magari la somma di quattro valori in un colpo solo... questo è sbagliato. le operazioni elementari avvengono sempre con le stesse modalità (e se ci pensi bene non può che essere così, altrimenti andrebbe perduta la compatibilità con lo standard x86). alla luce di questa considerazione è ovvio che i 64 bit non possono portare incrementi di prestazioni.

quando si ha a che fare con istruzioni e dati nativi a 64 bit, invece, il discorso cambia, ma è ragionevole pensare che per trattare più dati o per eseguire operazioni più complesse, sia necessaria più potenza e/o più tempo.

queste sono semplici considerazioni, sulle quali è possibile trovare molti riscontri; cosa accada in realtà forse lo sanno solo in Intel e AMD e mi pare inutile perdere tempo discutendone qui. sarebbe la classica discussione sul sesso degli angeli.

 *Quote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   parli dei registri, ma sei realmente convinto che vengano usati i registri aggiuntivi? allora io faccio una variante del P3 con un registro in più assolutamente inutile e il compilatore lo usa automaticamente?   
> 
> gcc 3.4.3 sfrutta tutti i registri degli athlon64, altrimenti si ritorna a dove eravamo prima: perchè si usano i 64bit in sistemi che hanno bisogno di grandi performance?

 

quello che dici è vero... ma non del tutto. le applicazioni come sai vengono compilate per 386 (mi pare che ormai siamo passati al 486) per ovvi motivi di compatibilità. questo è quello che avviene col software distribuito come binario.

non è però detto che disponendo dei sorgenti sia possibile abilitare tutte le possibili ottimizzazioni: ad esempio sulla guida di gcc è chiaramente scritto che pur compilando per pentium3 o superiore, le operazioni matematiche vengono demandate al 387, anziché all'SSE. questa è una scelta fatta per motivi di compatibilità, perché abilitare un eccessiva quantità di ottimizzazioni può essere dannoso o addirittura controproducente.

credo che il post di Dran parli da solo

 *Quote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   mi spiace, ma qui ci si sta abbandonando ai luoghi comuni.
> 
> i dati tecnici sono una cosa; le voci che si sentono dal salumiere sono un'altra...    quoto pienamente 
> 
> per concludere: a quake3, america's army, UT2004 etcc ci giochi tranquillamente coi binari a 32bit 
> ...

 

per carità... questi dati non verranno mai messi in dubbio. dico solo di fare attenzione ad una cosa: si parla di sistemi totalmente diversi (athlon64 e ia32) quindi è più che ragionevole che le prestazioni siano diverse.

attribuire però tutta questa diversità al processore credo sia un grosso sbaglio.Last edited by .:chrome:. on Sat Jun 04, 2005 11:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> il g5  va di più del g4, ma usare il g5 a 64 bit (anche se non è la stessa cosa che mettere l'athlon in modalità ext) NON va più veloce di un g5 a 32 (escluso particolari programmi che usufruiscono della maggiore precisione)

 

wow. ho trovato qualcuno che si esprime peggio di me  :Wink:  (senza offesa)

comunque è più o meno quello che volevo dire anche io  :Smile: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Lo so non era un gran spiegazione  :Embarassed:  però hai capito, quindi non faceva poi così schifo  :Laughing: 

Cmq, gli intel EMT64 NON hanno il memory controller integrato. Questo, se presente, porta insieme grossi vantaggi e grossi svantaggi:

Pro:

Latenze inferiori (ottimo specialmente per gli athlon, che guadagnano molto scendendo in latenze, mentre i p4 preferiscono la velocità in mhz)

Un pezzo in meno per il chipset

Contro

Se cambi il tipo di memorie, devi cambiare socket e design interno della cpu (il 939 per il dual channel, il futuro 940 (diverso da quello server) per le ddr2 dualchannel, etc.)

Più piste per la mb

Un pò semplice, ma rende l'idea per il controller integrato.

Per il resto quoto k.gothmog, e dico: sono passati al dual core perchè con l'attuale tecnologia (come tipo in generale, non architettura o serie) sono abbastanza alla frutta.IMHO, ovviamente.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> gli intel EMT64 NON hanno il memory controller integrato

 

è vero. però gli EMT64 non sono nemmeno pensati per il segmento desktop, ma per quello server, quindi si torna alla considerazione che ho fatto qualche post precedente: qui si parla di microcomputer desktop, al di fuori di questo quello che si dice perde validità...

...e infatti s'è visto  :Smile: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Veramente è da un pò ormai che anche i pentium desktop lo supportano.......

(qualche mese, mi pare)

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

a quanto mi risulta solo Athlon64 e Opteron in x86 hanno il controller ddr integrato.

comunque imho nel giro di qualche anno (un paio) 4gb di ram non saranno cosa esclusivamente da server, anzi...

----------

## Dr.Dran

Mi collego a quello che dice k.gothmog e vi invito ad una osservazione sul discorso ottimizzazioni (anche se probabilmente andrei OT) leggendo i miei interventi su questo post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-345162.html?sid=5c5f07de9d294175c0a6dd45003dc5e1

Ciauz!

P.S. Per una ulteriore delucidazione una operazione di moltipricazione tra due dati single in un processore a 32 Bit è + lenta perchè il risultato che sarebbe una double viene spezzato in due, invece su un 64 Bit è + veloce perchè il risultato non viene spezato visto che il registro dove viene immagazzinato può contenere il risultato double  :Wink: 

(Scusate se ho utilizzato un gergo un pò criptico:P ma il concetto è quello)

Di conseguenza per le normali operazioni che svolge un computer da casa la differenza di utilizzo (e sottolineo di utilizzo e non di compilazione, visto che sembra che uno sceglie gentoo solo per compilare del codice, io l'ho scelto perchè mi da la possibilità di avere una buona personalizzazione dei pacchetti per le mie esigenze di lavoro...) tra un 64 bit e un 32 bit ottimizzato ragionevolmente è minima, non proprio troppo percettibile, parliamo di un 3-4% di velocità nel caricare i prog a 32 bit in memoria o di esecuzione dei medesimi? Bah non è significativo per il momento  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Due dati single in un processore a 64 sono lungi 64 bit, non 32. E per mantenere la compèatibilità si è costretti lo stesso a spezzare i risultati (la fanno anche  gli x86 > 486 per compatibilità 16 bit)

----------

## Dr.Dran

Certo hai ragione, però tieni conto che la precisione double non è sempre quella richiesta, in generale in un proc a 32 Bit è penalizzato quando deve implementare calcoli in virgola mobile ti tipo double.

 :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

 *thewally wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   
> 
> Non è molto vero questo!
> 
> L'AMD64bit ha, mi pare 8 registri in più rispetto al 32bit, quindi più velocità (non solo per la compilazione) per
> ...

 

E invece era proprio KDE!!!  :Laughing: 

Non credo proprio, come qualcuno dice, che passando da 32 a 64 c'è un peggioramento delle prestazioni!

E concordo con chi giustamente dice che se c'è un peggioramento, non avrebbe senso l'esistenza dei 64bit o superiore!!

La mia AMD64, senza ottimizzazioni particolari, era molto più veloce di qualsiasi altra macchina con gentoo sopra; sarà stata la presenza dei dischi sata o altro, ma era più veloce, sia nella compilazione (qui era imbattibile!) che nell'esecuzione di programmi...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Non credo proprio, come qualcuno dice, che passando da 32 a 64 c'è un peggioramento delle prestazioni!
> 
> E concordo con chi giustamente dice che se c'è un peggioramento, non avrebbe senso l'esistenza dei 64bit o superiore!!
> 
> La mia AMD64, senza ottimizzazioni particolari, era molto più veloce di qualsiasi altra macchina con gentoo sopra; sarà stata la presenza dei dischi sata o altro, ma era più veloce, sia nella compilazione (qui era imbattibile!) che nell'esecuzione di programmi...

 

tu hai certamente ragione dicendo che la tua macchina è più veloce di quelle a 32 bit, ma spero tu capisca che la differenza di prestazioni non può dipendere solo dal processore. si tratta di architetture completamente diverse.

se hai in mano dei dati concreti prova a pubblicarli

----------

## lavish

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> Non credo proprio, come qualcuno dice, che passando da 32 a 64 c'è un peggioramento delle prestazioni!

 

Non mi pare che qualcuno abbia detto che c'è un peggioramento delle prestazioni! Semplicemente l'incremento generale delle prestazioni  non è troppo evidente, tutto qua.

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   [CUT]
> 
> Non credo proprio, come qualcuno dice, che passando da 32 a 64 c'è un peggioramento delle prestazioni! 
> 
> Non mi pare che qualcuno abbia detto che c'è un peggioramento delle prestazioni! Semplicemente l'incremento generale delle prestazioni  non è troppo evidente, tutto qua.

 

beh oltre ad un SO che gira nativamente a 64 servono anche gli applicativi

la cosa appare abb ovvia

----------

## AlterX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Non credo proprio, come qualcuno dice, che passando da 32 a 64 c'è un peggioramento delle prestazioni!
> 
> E concordo con chi giustamente dice che se c'è un peggioramento, non avrebbe senso l'esistenza dei 64bit o superiore!!
> 
> La mia AMD64, senza ottimizzazioni particolari, era molto più veloce di qualsiasi altra macchina con gentoo sopra; sarà stata la presenza dei dischi sata o altro, ma era più veloce, sia nella compilazione (qui era imbattibile!) che nell'esecuzione di programmi... 
> ...

 

Beh...certo io non sto dicendo che dipende solo dal processore, questo è ovvio!!

Infatti nei post precedenti ho specificato la differenza architetturale diversa del sistema AMD64 rispetto al 32bit...

----------

